# Solved: old SSID still showing in available networks



## Volleyholic (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello - I've searched and come across the following thread http://forums.techguy.org/networking/659308-old-network-name-still-appears.html. I am having an identical problem. This person was also using a Range Expander, which I am not. The thread ended with no resolution.

I changed my old SSID (volleyholic) to a new one when I was having connection difficulties between my modem/router/pc. now that I've got everything up and running again, I was hoping to go back to my old SSID. However, the old SSID still shows in available wireless networks. I've stopped/restarted my wireless services, restarted everything else I can think of. The old SSID shows 2 of 5 available connection bars. The new SSID shows all 5 connected. Connecting to the old SSID results in no ability to get onlilne. Sometimes, when trying to connect to the old SSID I get a message saying that there is limited connection availability.

At this point I would be happy to just remove the old SSID and keep the new one. Can anyone help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's not likely that a neighbor is using that SSID, but not impossible.

What happens when you change your router's SSID back to volleyholic?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Erase all stored wireless profiles and then search for a new network to connect to.


----------



## Volleyholic (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you for your quick help...BUT I've already deleted all the stored profiles in windows (managing my wireless connections) and asked for it to find available networks. The old SSID still comes up. 

Netgear says that it is not possible that the old SSID is being broadcast from the router - as we've changed all the settings. To verify: I turned off SSID broadcasting on the router - the old SSID "Volleyholic" still shows, but the new SSID disappears. I can connect to the new SSID (even while hidden) as the profile settings are saved. 

Next ?: When I tried to rename the working connection back to the old SSID "Volleyholic" the PC cannot pull up an internet page. Changing the SSID should not affect the way the cable modem provides an IP to the router, but when viewing the router settings after changing the SSID back to Volleyholics it shows that there is no assigned IP on the router. 

I'm am sure no one else is using the same old SSID.

HELP!?!?! and thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you turn off your router, does the old SSID show up? If so, can you connect to it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download NetStumbler and scan for wireless networks, post a screen shot of what you get.


----------



## Volleyholic (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello again... Not sure what happened but after downloading and installing NetStumbled, the old SSID disappeared. When I closed N.S. and reopened the Windows networking tool the old SSID was also gone from there! YAY! thank you kindly!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Very strange!


----------

